# Polycrylic Problem... Help



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

So I am nearing the end of a really cool toybox for my daughter. The paint is interior latex semi gloss. To protect the paint I went with a gloss poly over the top. Well I thought the paint was cured and ready for poly, but when I applied the poly I saw a few spots that turned a little lighter in color. They were all touch up spots, that evidentally were not dry. Will they turn out after a good long dry? I am guessing they will. Luckily to teh normal naked eye it will not be seen, but myself at the student doing the project will see it. She may punch me for ruining her master piece.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

elks said:


> So I am nearing the end of a really cool toybox for my daughter. The paint is interior latex semi gloss. To protect the paint I went with a gloss poly over the top. Well I thought the paint was cured and ready for poly, but when I applied the poly I saw a few spots that turned a little lighter in color. They were all touch up spots, that evidentally were not dry. Will they turn out after a good long dry? I am guessing they will. Luckily to teh normal naked eye it will not be seen, but myself at the student doing the project will see it. She may punch me for ruining her master piece.


I don't really understand... You coated latex paint with poly? Is it crackling yet?

~tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It may dry out over time. Coating over the latex with waterbase polyurethane is like capping the can. If it doesn't, and you have to remove some of the clear polyurethane, lacquer thinner will do that. It may also remove some of the latex. Is it that objectionable to leave it alone? Is a stripping out of the question?












 







.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

im not sure why you went with poly over paint. If you are looking for a harder finish you could have used an enamel paint. They actually make a waterbourne enamel paint. Sherwin Williams Impervo. Are you looking to add depth to the finish?


----------



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

Well it ended up looking fine. To answer the questions. The project was done in a more aststic fashion and was done with a acrylic and and latex paint(buying all the colors used for the project would have been really high, so we went with what we had). Latex being a base then the painting over. Here is a pick. Again the little touch up spots came out fine. It is a birthday present for this weekend. All we have left is a hinge.

Here have a look:









and the lid


----------

